

Ask HN: Know a VPS provider offering downloadable/uploadable VM's? - BjornW

I'm looking for a VPS provider which allows me to download a VM and use it locally. I would like to develop locally and create a new version of the VM which I than could upload to the VPS. This should make it a lot easier to deploy a new system based on several packages, configuration and code. Anyone know of such a service?
======
debacle
If you actually need this solution to solve a problem you are having, it's
very likely that you can provision your own server and handle virtualization
yourself.

If that seems like a lot of work, it's likely that you don't actually need to
solve this problem right now.

------
mcotton
If you really wanted to, you could spin up a windows machine and use VMWare's
P2V software to create a VM of the running machine. Then downloaded it and run
it on your laptop (VMWare workstation/fusion) or home server (VMWare ESXi)

------
ohgodthecat3
Linode lets you upload VMs but I don't think they allow downloads.

